# My carbide chain hit a nail !!!!!



## goanin (Aug 26, 2010)

I used it for the first time today. At one point, when I went into the wood it hit a nail. The saw wasn't at full throttle. The chain looked unharmed, and I don't know if it got dull.
I'm pissed! It worked ok after it, but I can't help but feeling like I'm gonna work with a not so sharp chain without knowing it. You konw what I'm saying?

Any encouragements?
Is it so tough that if didn't break I have nothing to worry about?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 26, 2010)

In my experience Rapid Duro is a slow cutting chain to begin with. If the carbide tooth did not break off you should be good to go. If it did you can replace the broken cutters. I kocked 12 cutters at one time off a RD chain, IIRC it cost over $100.00 to have the chain repaired. Does your saw shop have a diamond wheel to sharpen your chain?


----------



## goanin (Aug 26, 2010)

*They do have diamond wheel.*

But last time they sharpened my chain (regular one), they took off half of the tooth. That's why I don't wanna get it sharpened unless i realy need it.

But I think it's ok. I was told today that it doesn't get dull, do if it didn't break I'm good to go.. Right?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 27, 2010)

goanin said:


> But last time they sharpened my chain (regular one), they took off half of the tooth. That's why I don't wanna get it sharpened unless i realy need it.
> 
> But I think it's ok. I was told today that it doesn't get dull, do if it didn't break I'm good to go.. Right?



I am not quite sure what you mean here but RD does indeed get dull. You can try using a new chain file but I never had any luck that way. IIRC RD needs a particular diamond wheel with a different shape than a regular wheel. Check with Stihl, not your dealer, on that. 

RD is a great chain. We had a fire in a pile of old railroad ties and RD was the only chain that lasted through more than a couple of ties. Just don't try to cut through panic hardware on a locked door. That is what knocked a dozen teeth off.

BTW how much did that RD chain cost?


----------



## bobsreturn (Sep 25, 2010)

you can sharpen the carbide tips with one of those round diamond burrs that fit in the dremel type tools , they work really well . purchased a saw with these tipped chains and they came up really sharp, carefull not to make the tip too thin , cheers Bob


----------

